# Download Datei index.php3



## Ossi (3. Februar 2003)

Ich will mir von MAGIX ein paar Demos downloaden (nach Registrierung), aber es kommen ständig Dateien mit der Dateierweiterung *.php3 (z.B. index.php3)  an. Ich lade vom Mac (alle Browser ausprobiert), aber der kann mit der Datei nichts anfangen. Auf dem PC kommt die Datei nicht an der Firewall vorbei. Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem ich die Dateien auspacken kann?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Februar 2003)

Hi,

es scheint so, als ob du die Datei im Moment nicht downloaden könntest, da PHP auf dem MAGIX-Webserver wohl nicht läuft. Täte es dies, würdest du eine Datei als ContentType zurückbekommen ...


----------

